# Iridium Rhodium alloy, where can I find it?



## odango3 (Dec 25, 2015)

I am looking for 90Ir/10Rh or 80Ir/20Rh alloy in round solid bar, 2.8 - 3mm diameter, length 100+mm. Purity 99.9%.
Do any of you know where I can find this?

Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 25, 2015)

You can try this place;
http://www.americanelements.com/


----------



## upcyclist (Dec 31, 2015)

Another, but more labor-intensive, option is to alloy it from pure material and pull the wire to your desired diameter (9 gauge AWG is 2.9mm, by the way). I'd volunteer, but neither have the facilities to guarantee purity when alloying nor the patience to pull wire


----------



## nickvc (Dec 31, 2015)

Send Lou a PM I'm sure he can help.


----------



## 4metals (Dec 31, 2015)

Another source would be a refiner who makes specialty alloy. He has to be equipped with the analytical lab to assure compliance to your specs and have the drawing equipment to produce the sizes you list. One that comes to mind is Bruce at Horizon Metals in Chicago. http://www.horizonmetals.com/index.php

That is if Lou cannot deliver the wire form you desire, I know he can deliver the quality of the alloy but I am not sure if he has the continuous casting equipment or rollers required.


----------



## Lou (Dec 31, 2015)

This is wire that doesn't like to pull.

I will see what I can do.


----------



## odango3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks jimdoc for recommending American Elements.
I did try them before for Pt/Rh, but they couldn't hep me.
Well this time they came back with a quote, lucky I was sitting down and on my 3rd glass!
Over to you Lou...


----------

